# How to split Eriocaluon.



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, first I'm not Erio expert, everything I write here are from my pass experiences. So if you see anything incorrect, please feel free to correct me. And please excuse for my poor English.

There are many different kind of Eriocaluon around the world. But what I see, they can be separated by two major groups (common ones). Flower species and none flower species.

Flower:

























This type Erio will start flowering once water condition changed dramatically or its reaching to its full grow period. You will see two type of flower white and green. White flower is the really flower which is hard to reproduce another erio from it. Another kind is like green flower, which is not real flower, its kind leaf. This will become another Erio.

How to split it: 
1: change the water condition, change the co2 lvl. Once the Erio start flowering you need to pull the flower out (be careful don't pull the Erio out). After you pull the flower out Erio will continue grow flower so you need keep pulling them out. Eventually they will split by themselves.


























2: once the Erio grow too big you can cut them. Remember use a clean knife cut it in half from the center, make sure you have root in both side. If your Erio is big enough you can cut them again to make 4 or more of it. Be sure to have root on each newly cut Erio. The cut erio will take a while to grow and Might flower, what you do is to pull the flower out (look up).


































this is showing after pull the flower out and they split.


























None Flower 
This type of Erio will not flower. What they do is naturally split in to 4 or more. 
















1: naturally split is common on this type of Erio. What you see if new Erio grow from the side of the Erio or one big Erio become 4 small ones. What you do is use a clean knife to cut it make sure each new Erio has its center and root.










2: When your Erio too big and don't have any sign of splitting. What you can do is to cut it in half from the center of the Erio and make sure they have root on both side. . If your Erio is big enough you can cut them again to make 4 or more of it. Be sure to have root on each newly cut Erio.

At end be sure to use root tab when you plant Erio  I will post some pictures soon.

And if you have an _Eriocaulon__ amanoanum _Do not try above on it.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

Please move this post to Plant Physiology & Emersed Culture


----------

